# Anyone have a problem with canned tuna fish?



## 22952 (Apr 27, 2006)

...or fish in general?I've been making tuna fish sandwiches (no mayo) after I come back from the gym. I use the Bumble Bee bran with solid white albacore. Looking at the ingredients listed on the can there's white tuna, water, vegetable broth, salt, and pyrophosphate. It also lists in big bold letters that it contains soy. Maybe soy's the problem. Or the vegetable broth. God, I can't eat anything.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

What symptoms do you think it is causing?Tuna can have histamine in it depending on how it is handled, so sometimes canned tuna can bother me, and I assume this is why.http://archives.cnn.com/2001/HEALTH/03/13/cooked.tuna/ for info.K.


----------



## 22952 (Apr 27, 2006)

I think it's been happening every time I eat it, usually the day after. The only symptom I experience is diarrhea. It's probably the soy, another ingredient I now have to add my list of ingredients to avoid.


----------



## harleyjlm (Nov 23, 2005)

I've been eating alot of tuna in the can lately too.Trying to get my build back. Been packing on muscle too. I don't have d,but have been on the can a time or too extra a day. Also have to wipe my rear constantly even if the is no bowel movement. Like there is water leaking out. Damned if ya do damned if ya don't.


----------



## harleyjlm (Nov 23, 2005)

Kathleen why do you say sometimes tuna can contain histamine? Is that an alergen or what? Is it just present in canned meats or is it a fish thing? Do you think us weight lifters would be better off eating chicken or protein shakes? I need to know. I was getting scrawny and need to keep my size now. Thanks, Harley


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The link explained it, but I'll quote it here for you.


> quote:Raw fish can be contaminated with fecal bacteria when gutted and if the fish is stored at temperatures above freezing, the bacteria grow. They produce an enzyme that dissolves the tissues of the fish, resulting in the production of histamine. Cooking tuna until well-done might kill the bacteria and cooking it even more may destroy the enzymes, but histamine is not affected by heat


Histamine is a chemical your body releases when you have specific immune system responses (like an allergy to to expel a parasite). If you pump histamine into a body from another source like a contaminated fish it acts the exact same as if your body produced it.If tuna is bothering you than it may be worth trying another protein source. Shakes can be a problem for some people because they may be sensitive to one or another of the ingredients. Eating a lot of protein alone won't bulk you up, and I don't know if the extremely high protein diets some body builders need are actually necessary. I think physiologically they say you only need a modest increase in protein at most (depending on your usual diet as some people eat plenty of protein to start with). Mentally however I think the diets may help a person work out harder because they think they will get more benefit because of all the protein they are eating.K.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I have an amine intolerance (caused by the above mentioned histamine response). When I used to eat a tin of tuna I would get this dull achy crampy gut pain and sometimes D the next day. It would start to hurt usually within 20 minutes of eating the food. I also couldn't eat avocado's, banana's and quite a number of other things. I don't have that problem anymore with the tuna at least-lol.ETA: My hubby used to be scrawny and body builds. It's taken him a couple of years of almost daily gym visits but he swears by protein shakes a couple of times a day combined with a high carb diet and he eats like 5-6 times a day (much like an IBS'er is supposed to).


----------



## meckle (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm sure this won't be a popular post.Tuna contains methylmercury.Methylmercuy is a potent neurotoxin.Eating a neurotoxin containing food whilst you have a functional gut disorder cannot help your symptoms any.


----------



## PAULMICHAEL (Sep 15, 2018)

Never used to have problems with tuna, but last year I have, ruled out everything on the sandwich but the tuna, so it is the problem. One article i read the other day says tuna has allot more toxins than salmon, and the regulation of fisheries aren't as controlled for tuna as they are for salmon. They were recommending can salmon over tuna, as the tuna being larger are eating allot sea life the salmon are not, salmon eat small crustaceans. But definitely not digesting the tuna which seems to be where the problem is!


----------

